# MADE UP SCENARIO 2.0...



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

You get two things through your front door one day, a business card and a leaflet. The first one you pick up and read is the....?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

...one on top.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Leaflet


----------

